# Audio / Video >  Audio sistēma datoram dzīvoklī.

## intuuzis

Sveiki. Ideja šo sistēmu būvēt no divām S90 (uz grīdas) + divas S30 (uz galda).

Pirmkārt, teorētiski skaļuma ziņā man pilnīgi pietiktu ar S50 (līdz šim lietoju 1xS50 + 2xS30 un biju tīri apmierināts..  :: ) Par tām S90 nolēmu tādēļ, ka viņām ir zemāka minimālā frekvence (jā, bass man svarīgs). Tātad - vai to praktiski maz jūt? Vai esmu pareizi izštukojis?

Otrkārt, kādu pastiprinātāju jūs ieteiktu, lai šāda sistēma strādātu korekti? Pats sliecos uz U-7111 (droši vien gan tādēļ, ka man senas simpātijas uz viņu..  :: )

Treškārt, skaņas karte datoram ir riktīg prasta (2.0 - aka tikai viena ligzda 3,5mm) - vai var uzlodētu tādu vadu, lai normāli (stereo?) skanētu?

Vispār esmu atvērts arī citām idejām, tā kā varat ieteikt varbūt arī pa visam citus risinājumus, bet nu šajā skaņas kvalitātē un izmaksās (rēķinos līdz 100ls).

Liels paldies jau iepriekš par jebkādiem ieeikumiem/atbildēm!

----------


## kaadzis

vari skatīties ss.lv kādu lietotu resiveri ar 5 izejām- ir tādi kam ir divas krampīgās un 3 tādas ķep ļep pie tām vari slēgt trīsdesmitnieces un pie niknajām s90! jautājums vai dabūsi tādu, kas pavelk visas 4 līdz max (iekļaujoties cenā) ir cits jautājums, bet domāju ka pietikt vajadzētu!  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

S-90 ir par smagu priekš tāda sūda kā U-7111. Ar pēdējo var tikai 8-omu skaļrunīšus prātīgi draivēt. Var jau saprast vēlmi ar mazām naudiņām kaut cik jēdzīgu sistēmu attīstīt, bet priekš minētajām S-90 vajag kārtīgu dzelzi, kas tās šūpo.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> skaņas karte datoram ir riktīg prasta (2.0 - aka tikai viena ligzda 3,5mm) - vai var uzlodētu tādu vadu, lai normāli (stereo?) skanētu?


 Kas var būt labāks par šo?   ::   Tak tas "daudzkanālu vājprāts" vispār priekš pajoliņiem izgudrots.
Nav nekādas vajadzības pēc "uz grīdas" un "uz galda" reizē. Tā tik putru var iegūt. Noliec vienu stereopāri attiecībā pret darba vietu tā, lai tev būtu pareiza stereo bāze (platums) un sanāktu laba "panorāma". Klausies un priecājies.

----------


## osscar

Priekš kam 4 tumbas ? ja stereo...domāju , ka labāk tad 2.1 sistēma - ar mazajām + sabs. Vai arī tikai s90. Viņas jau arī ir dažādas. S90F vai B ir 89db un tās jau nav nemaz tik neceļamas ar švakāku pastūzi  - bet savus 50W.  Pats pēc saviem novērojumiem spriežu, ka ar čipampu S90 pietiek un skan patīkami.
AR vienu RRR pastūzi četrus skaļruņus nav prātīgi darbināt kaut ja visi ir 8 omu ....
Tad labāk resīvers- ja vēlies lai 4 skan. neko lodēt nevajag no 3.5 izejas parastu 3.5 to RCA vadu priekš resīvera un tālāk tas jau sakomutēs visu.
Ja uz PC mammas ir SPDIF izeja (vairumam ir parasti) , tad atliek pielodēt coax štekeri un varēsi laist digitālu signālu uz resīveri.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Man izbrīna šīs idejas slēgt S90 un S30 pie viena pastūža un pēc tam klausīties to ''putru'' ko šīs četras skandas izdala.
Nu nafik tas ir vajadzīgs??!! Tad klausies vai nu AS90 vai 30 nafig visas reizē? Lab es vēl saprotu teiksim vairākas vienādas jaudas un parametru skandas.

Vajag kompim lūdzu uz galda tās 30. Zem galda (vai kautkur stūrī) sabwoofers. Saucamais 2.1 princips. 

2xs30 uzgalda un 2xs90 uzgrīdas da tur būs putra nevis skaņa kautvai no "telpas akustikas" viedokļa!

----------


## ddff

Jaa, tieshaam gruuti iedomaaties veidu, kaa padariit muuzikas klausiishanos veel nebaudaamaaku. Vareetu buut runa par A/B paara komutaaciju, utt., bet darbinaat 4 izstarotaajus, kam ir dazhaadi parametri, ar vienu programmu... tas ir nekas cits kaa komb filtra (interferences) generators.

ddff

----------


## arnis

ko cieniigs Roberts domaaja ar "kautkvai telpas akustikas viedoklja"- komentu ?? nezinaaju, ka mainot izstarotaaju skaitu, mainaas telpas akustika  ::  khmm, varbuut ka jaaizdod kaads jauns patents, kas pieraada, ka iedarbojoties uz ar tapeti apliimeetu betona sienu ar 1,2Pa 40hz frekvencee ,ar kaartu mainaas taas absorbcijas koeficienti augstaakaas frekvenchu joslaas ???  :: 
Turpinot lapsu kuuminja no citu profu iesaaktaas idejas, es ieteiktu paskatiities uz sho risinaajumu mazliet prozaiskaak  ::  
Dzeks seezh pie galda , lielaas kastes zem galda. Sanaak taa, ka mazaakaas tumbinjas ar vieglaakajiem , preciizaakajiem izstarotaajiem, piem, midbasa zonaa( visi labi zinaam, ka s90 ZF burbulis ir meesls, kaa midbasa zonaa, taa arii visaa paareejaa ) , speelees uz galda, bet levelis klaat pievilksies ar dabiigu delay aligmentu no apakshas, liidz ar ko veidosies taada ausij tiikama kombinaacija , ka levels buus skaljsh, bet sajuuta buus, ka skanees tikai mazaas s30  ::  

Ja taa godiigi, tad s90 iepirkshana ir naudas izmeshana veejaa .... ja taas vnk buutu, un nebuutu kur likt, un naudas arii vairaak nebuutu, tad es vnk atsleegtu s90 kastee pischiku un midu, un atstaatu ZF. Buutu arii jaauztin kaada spoliite , un kaadu lielaaku vecu kondjoru pie viena( kursh uz jauno gadu, skaljaak iegruziijot, uztaisa dabiigu saluutu ) , normaalam LPF filtram  ::  Kautkaadus vadu tinumus jau var sadabuut arii pa leetaakaam naudaam, nekaa 5Ls/kg :P :P :P . Vai arii vienkaarshi -- parrdotu taas s-30 un lietotu tikai s90. Tagad jau par taam grabazhaam tak bargu naudu maksaa ....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tu ļoti labi saproti ko biju domājis nepie#isies pie vārdiem OK?  ::   Un nē protams mainot izstarotāju skaitu nemainīsies telpas akustika.

----------


## arnis

nee, nu nesapratu gan. vienu briidi saka ka nemainiisies, citu, ka mainiisies, nu--apredjeljisj vienreiz  ::

----------


## kaspich

roberTTT, Tu nekautreejies! dod pretii tiem teoreetikjiem! droshi vien ne Arnis, ne ddff reaalu tumbu nav dziivee redzeejushi  :: 

po umnomu buutu taa:
njemam vienu 75gdnX-8, liekam kastee. tas buus suPis.
njemam 7111, viena kanaala preampam fazi pa 180deg.

suPii liekam pasiivos filtrus uz 150Hz [ar kaartu].

tb, suPis liidz 150hz straadaa tiltaa, virs 150Hz straadaa katrs kanaals atseviskji.

----------


## arnis

kaspich, tavaa piedaavaatajaa variantaa ir viens truukums-- pasiivie filtri prieksh s30 sanaaks padaargi. bet ja nekorekti safiltrees, sanaaks riktiigs iisais, prjam taads, ka vairaak pa 10-20w nevarees uzgriezt ... tur buut kaads linkwitz jaataisa , tb- filtrs ar zemu Q un augstu kaartu es teiktu ....
un ja kaads kanaals izrubaas, tad --visaam tumbaam pizdjec ( zinot u7111 )

----------


## kaspich

nee, nebuus tik traki. filtri prieksh S30 uz katru kanalu atseviskji, ne tiltam..
nu, buusim godiigi - kaadi tur mega filtri: kondjoru piemetiis virknee, i viss..
 ::

----------


## arnis

tie filtri maksaas daargaak nekaa pashas tumbas .....

----------


## kaspich

> tie filtri maksaas daargaak nekaa pashas tumbas .....


 nav tik traki. lai iepeerk 2S90 [ja jau nav pashas tumbas nopircis] spoles, kondjorus, pareekjina..

a ko. izmaksas bus tik un taa. arii chipamps izmaksaas pietiekoshi..  :: 
mosk jaadara savaadaak: lai klients pastaasta, cik ir budzets. ja Ls10, tad pietiek sapnjot..


RRRRROOOOBBBEERRRRTTTTTTTTT!!!!

----------


## arnis

latgalee tak var pa 10Ls shkjiet iepirkt tda 7294 tiltinju, zaljo tp200 mega trafu gan jau arii pa grashiem var dabuut, teoreetiski ja rokas no pareizajaam vietaam aug, var uzcept prieksh sevis kaadu chipampu...bet jautaajums par filtriem taapat paliek atklaats. no s90 filtriem nav nneviens komponents njemams, kas dereetu frekvenceem 150Hz ....

----------


## kaspich

> latgalee tak var pa 10Ls shkjiet iepirkt tda 7294 tiltinju, zaljo tp200 mega trafu gan jau arii pa grashiem var dabuut, teoreetiski ja rokas no pareizajaam vietaam aug, var uzcept prieksh sevis kaadu chipampu...bet jautaajums par filtriem taapat paliek atklaats. no s90 filtriem nav nneviens komponents njemams, kas dereetu frekvenceem 150Hz ....


 kas sanaak ar 2 spoleem virknee, kas ir ZF skaljrunjiem? saakotneeji bija uz 450..500Hz, ja?

----------


## Zigis

> lai klients pastaasta


 O, profesionāla pieeja  ::

----------


## kaspich

> lai klients pastaasta
> 
> 
>  O, profesionāla pieeja


 
???????????? nesapratu, ko students ar to domaaja.. paskaidro, Zigi  ::

----------


## Zigis

> latgalee tak var pa 10Ls shkjiet iepirkt tda 7294 tiltinju, zaljo tp200 mega trafu gan jau arii pa grashiem var dabuut, teoreetiski ja rokas no pareizajaam vietaam aug, var uzcept prieksh sevis kaadu chipampu...bet jautaajums par filtriem taapat paliek atklaats. no s90 filtriem nav nneviens komponents njemams, kas dereetu frekvenceem 150Hz ....


 Nu tač trīs kanāli uz čipiem jātaisa, filtrs uz opiņa un pāris mazaliem lētajiem.
Iznāks rezultātā gan vienkāršāk, gan labāk.
Kaspiča apskatītais variants ir interesants teorētiķiem ko galvu palauzīt, bet es sev tādu par velti neņemtu.

----------


## Zigis

> lai klients pastaasta
> 
> 
>  O, profesionāla pieeja 
> 
> 
>  
> ???????????? nesapratu, ko students ar to domaaja.. paskaidro, Zigi


 Kā nesaprati? Es domāju tu no klientu apkalpošanas nodaļas.

----------


## kaspich

filtrs uz opinja.. ko Tu saki!!!! nee, es gan domaaju - uz kvazitroniskajiem pipelizatoriem faazu groziitaaju taisiit..

zigi, es tuulinj paskatiishu Tavu liimeni lietotaaju konstrukcijaas, un ieveerteeshu.
man ir viennoziimiigi skaidrs, ka manis ieteiktais varinats ir megaprojekts cilveekam uz 4..6 meeneshiem.

kaadi chipampi?
da chipampi te ir mega advanceeto konstrukciju topa...

----------


## arnis

nu, poljubomu, ja liks 2 virknee, tad sanaaks lielaaks R spolei un zudumi dubultaa. tb- tur var deelj shitaa zaudeet kaadus 0,5-0,7dB kaa minimums, saliidiznot ar to, ja uztiitu vienu veselu spoli normaalu ... 
da tie 500Hz jau arii nav normaali patiesiibaa --- 20GDC-1 driverim uz taam F bija juutiibas kritums , shkjiet, kaadi 5dB delta ....

----------


## ddff

Shii vajadziiba neprasa pat iesleegt lodaamuru. Nopeerc lielaaku 2.1 setu par dazhdesmit ls un liecies mieraa. Lietojot 2 zf skalrunus (vai s90 caur lpf, ja labpatiik) buus daargaak un suudiigaak kaa speciaals subs, kas tur zem galda ruuc. Uz galda ph- viss, kas skan virs 100hz buus ok.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Shii vajadziiba neprasa pat iesleegt lodaamuru. Nopeerc lielaaku 2.1 setu par dazhdesmit ls un liecies mieraa. Lietojot 2 zf skalrunus (vai s90 caur lpf, ja labpatiik) buus daargaak un suudiigaak kaa speciaals subs, kas tur zem galda ruuc. Uz galda ph- viss, kas skan virs 100hz buus ok.
> 
> ddff


 
Tu neesi redzeejis, aka izpauzhaas musdienu subu parodijas  :: 

a nomaals aktiivais subinjsh 10'' pie Pivarenoka [leetaakais variants no lietojamajiem] taapat 70..100 LVL maksaa..
tajos leetajos suudos ir 4..5'' skaljruniishi un pasiivais radiators, kas kalpo kaa izsttarotaajs [kameras tilpums+mms tam pasiivajam] kalpo kaa LPF kropljiem  ::

----------


## arnis

ddff, kaa tad buus OK ? tu tak dziivu tumbu dziivee neesot redzeejis :P

----------


## ddff

Bet vai tad visa taa malkas kaudze un veel cik tur RRR ampi buus leetaak? 

ddff

----------


## arnis

cilveekam tak ir 100Lati un iipasha patika peec U7111. Zini kaa, attieciibas ir jaakopj  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Bet vai tad visa taa malkas kaudze un veel cik tur RRR ampi buus leetaak? 
> 
> ddff


 nu, es domaaju sekojoshi:
par chipampiem, aktiivajiem filtriem, u.c. navarotiem - aizmirstam. nav tas liimenis;
nopeerkot suudiigu 2.1. ar leetu D klasi, skanja buus shausmiigaaka kaa no taas skaidu greedas;
skaidu greedu nebus zheel zagjeet, lauzt, darboties  :: 
un ar pasiivajiem [ne Arnja, bet usera liimenii/izpratnee] buus vienkaarshaak  ::

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, izejas plates 7111 ir ok, komutators ir paartaisaams, ir [paartaisaama] tumbu aizsardziiba. tas ir normaals konstruktors iesaakumam  ::

----------


## arnis

nu, OK vareetu nebuut celinju paarklaajuma kvalitaate, kas ierobezho eksperimentu skaitu ...it iipashi iesaaceejam

----------


## ddff

> Tu neesi redzeejis, aka izpauzhaas musdienu subu parodijas 
> 
> a nomaals aktiivais subinjsh 10'' pie Pivarenoka [leetaakais variants no lietojamajiem] taapat 70..100 LVL maksaa..
> tajos leetajos suudos ir 4..5'' skaljruniishi un pasiivais radiators, kas kalpo kaa izsttarotaajs [kameras tilpums+mms tam pasiivajam] kalpo kaa LPF kropljiem


 Ai, nu neshauj ar lielgabalu pa mushaam  :: 
Man kantorii staav kaut kaads Kembridge sound works par apmeeram Ls 70...80 - kaads 6" bandpass zem galda un apmeeram 3" + HF uz galda. Liidz kaadiem 3W ir OK, pilniigi pietek lai klausiitots, to, kas naak aaraa no kompjuutera. Esmu paarliecinaats, ka tas viss skan ticamaak, kaa potenciaali buuveejamaa sisteema no S90un S30. Ja gribas labaak, tad tikai aktiivie filtri, chipampi, utt.
Bet tie 10" subi par Ls 100 jau bus tad ar sildiitajiem monokristaaliskajiem vadiem un pozitiivo jonu generatoru  :: 

ddff

----------


## tornislv

Nupat BOOTā tika uzdots jautājums:



> Palīdziet izvēlēties starp PC tumbam, lai būtu jaudīgas, kvalitatīvas "big bass" "crystal clear sound" un best of the best ... Galvenā tendence - Mūzika


 un Jūs te - "kvazistacionārais pipelizators, kvazistacionārais pipelizators, 150 gerci"   ::  
Es te cilvēkam gribēju atdot savu Technics 7700 - kā interjera priekšmetu, kurš pie tam vēl spēj no tumbām arī kaut ko izvilināt. Skaitās, pēc Macušitas inženieru domām, 70 vati uz kanālu. Pīpls taujā - kaut kā pamaz. Vai labi varēs deviņdesmitnieces iegruzīt? Pēc tādiem tekstiem mēs ar saviem trīs vatu lampiniekiem varam visi uz starperu-nespējnieku māju doties...

----------


## intuuzis

Sveiki vēlreiz! Milzīgs paldies par atbildēm un izvērtušos diskusiju.
Jaunas pārdomas un jauni jautājumi:

Neviens tā īsti nepaskaidroja kādēļ S-90 + S-30 sanāk putra? Es jau neuzstāju, ka tā vajag, ideja bija - S-30 uz galda, sejas līmenī - lai ir augšas, vidi un S-90 basam. Ideja bija tam U-7111 vienā pusē likt 2xS-90 un otrā 2xS-30 un tad ar balansu saregulēt, lai abas skan labi (nu skaļuma ziņā). Taču laikam jau tam pastūzim viens kanāl skaitās puse A un otrs puse B, ne? Un tad jau sanaktu, ka es pie viena kanāla pieslēdzu 2xS-90. Tā kā tādēļ vien jau laikam atkrīt tieši šāds variants. Bet nu tā kā skaļums man nav tas svarīgākais, tad varbūt man pietiktu ar vienu S-90, kā subi tipa. Ko tādā gadījumā sakat par 1xS-90 + 2xS-30?  :: 

Par tiem mūsdienu 2.1 vai 5.1 komplektiem. Tiesa laikam neesmu dzirdējis neko cenā ap 100+ LS, bet nu tas, ko esmu dzirdējis mani neapmierina. Tie subfooveri, lai arī kā viņi skanētu, nevienu neesmu dzirdējis, kas skanētu kaut vai tik forši kā mana S-50. (nu var jau būt es pārspīlēju un kaut ko jaucu, un tie dārgākie ir ok, bet nu anyways..) Un plus vēl tie mazi pīkstuļi tajās plastmasas kastītēs.. Vai varbūt tomēr varat ieteikt kādu konkrētu modeli, kas ir ok? Un būs tik pat labs vai labāks nekā S-90? (nu šaubos gan..  :: )

Par tiem pastūžiem.. Ko sakat par šādiem? (salīdzinājumā ar U-7111)
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/difjp.html
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/bjkhp.html
Pioneer A-331

Labprāt uzklausīšu vēl kādus ieteikumus, vēlams iztiekot bez lodāmura..  :: 
Paldies!

----------


## tornislv

No minētajiem jebkurš ir labāks par RRR. *JA* tas SONY ir ejošs ... pa 35Ls ... bet nu par tādu cenu gan jau tur "_ir kāds āķis_", tad SONY būs konstruktīvi labāks. Par skanēšanas subjektīvo pusi nerunāšu. ITT ir Vintage cienītājiem, noobiem nav paredzēts un prasīs nepārtrauktu apčubināšanu. Toties smuks un ekskluzīvs  :: 
Ir arī labi _Pioneer_ pastiprinātāji, bet tas 331ais IMHO nav starp tiem. Labāko rezultātu varētu dot SONY TA-F220 + S90, bet man tas ceņņiks liekas aizdomīgs.. Vācu eBay tādi aiziet minimums pa 50 EUR, bet ja tas ir tur pirkts, tad vēl klāt pasta izdevumi. Lētāk ir manīti tikai ar "dūmiem un smaku" nosvilušie.

PS Lūdzu aizmirsti par dažādu skandu pāru slēgšanu pie viena stiprekļa un kur nu vēl vājprāts - vienā kanālā 90nieces, otrā - 30, un vēl ar balansu jāties. 

"Vai es varu savā dīzeļgolfā liet benzīnu, bet, lai būtu biezāks, pieliet bākā arī kādu pudeli saulespuķu eļļas?"

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Īsi pirms tagad iestājušās vispārējās nabadzības nopirku mazliet jaunāku SONY no 200-ās līnijas par Ls 40. Perfektā stāvoklī, tik IR rundziņu bija suns sakodis. Tāpēc nebrīnos par tādu cenu kādas sērijas "jaunākajam" jebšu švakākajam modelim. Gandrīz vai žēl, ka man nevajag; daudz tās mantas   ::  . Jāteic, ka šim brendam lētajā galā šad tad "tranzistoru kapsētas"vietā bija STK tipa "pankūkas" (Technics ar tādām daudz "grēkoja"). ITT brīnumam, (ne sevišķi rūpīgi meklējot) neatradu datus, šķiet, tam jābūt spējīgam uz 140 W kanālā (4 Ohm). Esmu to dabā redzējis - atšķirībā no SONY, tam katram kanālam pa kārtīgam (ar biezām ribām) radiatoram sānos. Tik korpusa platums tāds jocīgs - 19" rīka "ausu" mērs, kādi 482 mm.

----------


## kaspich

ja bez lodaamura, tad paliek viens variants:
gatavs risinaajums. no way.
visi paareeji [viena S90 ka subs, 2vas kaa subi, faders skaljumiem, u.c.] ir tikai ar lodamura un gana plashu priekszinaashanu izmantoshanu.
diemzheel, runaajot par 7111, un skandu piesleegshanu, ir skaidrs - lodaamurs atkriit.  ::

----------


## intuuzis

Starpcitu, kur var iegādāties jaunus šādus pastiprinātājus? Visi, ko esmu redzējis ir kaut kādi 2 x 40W un tādā garā..

Un tomēr, kāds var paskaidrot, kas tieši skanēs slikti tādā variantā: Piemēram, to pašu SONY 220 - vienā pusē vienu S-90 otrā divas S-30 un balansu pagriezt tā, lai (rupji sakot) tai S-90 dod 3x lielāku jaudu?

Un vispār, eksistē tāds (dzīvoklim domāts) pastiprinātājs, kas varētu korekti kustinān, piemēram, 4 x S-90 vai manis minēto divas S-90 & divas S-30?

Tagad sāku domāt, ka varbūt tiešām pietiktu TIKAI ar divām S-90, jo viņām taču arī ir gan vidi, gan augšas, bet manā tagadējajā dzīvoklī ir praktiski neiespējami viņas novietot ausu augstumā - vienīgi atliek pie galda uz grīdas - kas galīgi nebūtu forši, vai ne? Tāpēc šeit skarīgāk liekas divas S-30 uz galda sejā un nu tad vienu S-90 basam, lai viņa tur kustās zem gada.

Un pajautāšu vēlreiz. Līdz šim man bija divbas S-30 + viena S-50 (pie U 101  :: ) Tad nu vai S-90 bass būs jūtami pārāks? Varbūt man nemaz nevajag to S-90, jo skaļums man tiešām nav svarīgs, svarīga ir kvalitāte.

Un vēlreiz - varbūt ir pavisam, pavisam cits risinājums? Piemēram, kaut kāds tur tas aktīvais Rigondas subis un augšām kaut kādi vēl brīnumi?  ::

----------


## guguce

Vai tev ir trīs ausis? 
Viena liela vienā pusē un divas mazas otrā?

----------


## intuuzis

BIju domājis pastūža pusē A un B aka uz katra kanāla..

----------


## kaspich

kaut kaadu suudu Tu te dzen..
1. palasi, kas ir stero skanja, un kaapeec to izmanto [ja nekad neesi dzirdeejis];
2. meegjini saprast, ka ampam ir 2 [divi] kanaali, A un B ir izeju paari [komutaacijai]. katraa no paariem tiek padoti L un R kanaali.

un shaada liimenja dumumu vajadzeetu uz iesaceeju sadalju paarcelt, citaadi kauns lasiit..

----------


## ROBERTTT

> BIju domājis pastūža pusē A un B aka uz katra kanāla..


 Tak tev jau teica *aizmirsti* šādu variantu! Un ar tavām zināšanām nebūs vieglāk paņemt piemēram kādu Logitech 2.1 komplektu?

----------


## intuuzis

Nu tāpēc, ka man to zināšanu nav, es arī griežos šeit pēc padoma. 
Un kā tad tās četras izjeas ir paredzēts lietot vispār?


Es ticu, ka dzenu sūdu, bet nu tad iesakiet konkrēti ko un kā slēgt, ja mani interesē skaņas kvalitāte S-50 līmenī (ja uz S-90 bass ir jūtimi labāks, tad S-90 līmenī)

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Nu tāpēc, ka man to zināšanu nav, es arī griežos šeit pēc padoma. 
> Un kā tad tās četras izjeas ir paredzēts lietot vispār?
> 
> 
> Ja mani interesē skaņas kvalitāte S-50 līmenī (ja uz S-90 bass ir jūtimi labāks, tad S-90 līmenī)


 Četras skaļruņu pieslēgvietas ir paredzētas lai varētu pieslēgt *divus* skandu pārus. Piemēram A - viens skandu pāris B - ir otrs skandu pāris(par u7111 īsti neatceros, bet tas attiecas uz visu normālu *brendu* stiprekļiem).

Un s-90 protams bass ir "labāks"(protams varētu pastrīdēties kas kuram ir "labāks" bass) kā 50.

2.1 sistēmu uztaisīt (2x30 uz galda un 90 kaste zem galda) ir vairāki varianti kā jau te minēja uztaisīt. Piemēram - 2vi pastiprinātāji, aktīvais filtrs(bez lodāmura un nedaudz matemātikas neiztikt)...

----------


## Zigis

> Četras skaļruņu pieslēgvietas ir paredzētas lai varētu pieslēgt *divus* skandu pārus. Piemēram A - viens skandu pāris B - ir otrs skandu pāris(par u7111 īsti neatceros, bet tas attiecas uz visu normālu *brendu* stiprekļiem).


 Un lai vēl nerastos pārpratumi, paskaidrošu, ka no šiem diviem pāriem vienlaicīgi var lietot TIKAI VIENU PāRI. Vai nu A, vai B, abus vienlaicīgi nevar.
Piemēram, kad sēdi pie kompja, uzslēdz A, pie kā pieslēgtas S-30 uz galda, kad ej atsēsties dīvānā mazliet tālāk no tumbām, pārslēdz uz B, kur pieslēgtas S-90 uz grīdas. Tāda ir ideja tiem A un B.

Nu pamēģini iesākumam nolikt uz galda pie kompja savas S-30, pieslēdz normāli katru pie sava kanāla tei RRR un paklausies, varbūt neko vairāk nevajadzēs. Tuvajā laukā pie nelielas jaudas tām S-30 jau nav slikts bass (ja tā var teikt par RRR). 
Domāju kompja 5-6" *sabvūferi* ar dekoratīvi grabošiem sudraba plastmasas stila elementiem nebūs labāki.


Tie daudzkanālu cirka resīveri sajauc galvu jaunajiem, kas stereo laikos nav dzīvojuši.
SS arī katram otrajam torgašam vecs Rādiotehnikas stipreklis ar vismaz 4 kanāliem  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Un lai vēl nerastos pārpratumi, paskaidrošu, ka no šiem diviem pāriem vienlaicīgi var lietot TIKAI VIENU PāRI. Vai nu A, vai B, abus vienlaicīgi nevar.


 Ar zināmiem izņēmumiem. Kā reizi šodien jaucu laukā un renovēju izļurkāto balansa un liku jaunu nolauztā skaļumkloķa vietā tādam daiktam, kā SONY TA-F500ES. Tam ir resns slēdzis ar pozīcijām:
A
B
OFF
A+B

OFF paredzēts lai ausis lietotu un nebūtu skaņa jākomutē ar JACK ligzdas puņķainajiem kontaktiem. Tak jebkurā gadījumā: A: 2 x S90 pie A LEFT un A RIGHT (pamata akustika) B: 2 x S30 (pie B left un B right) - akustika tualetē
A+B - izņēmuma un izmisuma gadījumā, kad ir tāda caureja, ka vislaik jāskraida no istabas uz toču un atpakaļ. Vienā istabā slēgt uzreiz divus pārus pilnīgi dažādu skandu, kā jau te 5x rakstīja visi, tas ir bezjēdzīgi.
Pie nākamā mēģinājuma apjautāties par 2x90 vienā kanālā un 2x30 otrā - _jei bogu_ sameklēšu un iemācīšu akustikas un elektronikas pamatus varmācīgā ceļā   ::  

Paņem tak`  tās 90nieces un liecies mierā. Nu *NAV* iespējams tā iebāzt pagultē 90nieces, lai vēl uz galda _SEJĀ_ būtu no 30niecēm jāsmacē.

----------


## intuuzis

Es pilnībā neapšaubu jūsu teikto, man vienkārši pa tiešām interesē izkaidrojums.
Kāpēc nevar divus dažādus tumbu pārus slēgt & laist reizē?

----------


## osscar

nemaz nerunājot par skaņas kvalitāti - tehniski ja tumbas samet paralēli (ja ņem abus pārus 8 omu ) - tad sanāk 4 omi uz kanālu....kas jau tā ir slodze šim RRR. Ja samet paralēli 8+4 va 2x4 omu - tad rēķini pats cik omi sanāk uz kanālu . UN RRR nevar turēt tik zemu slodzi ( ja nu vien pie ļoti maza ieejas signāla) .........un labākajā gadījumā izbliezīs drošinātājus, sliktākajā izcepsies...

----------


## intuuzis

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/ghlji.html
Kuru ņemt priekš tām 90niecēm?

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ics/ecdbd.html
Un ko teiksiet par šitiem brīnumiem? Teorētiski jau man būtu ideāli - pie tā mana galda! Tikai vai viņas skanēs tik pat labi kā tās "parastās" 90nieces?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

No šiem 5 rīkiem nopietnākais ir DENON. Pameklē ražotāja specifikācijas, salīdzini. Protams tur ne smakas nav no 250 watiem un 4 kanāliem. Tas vien liecina, ka tirgotājs ir jefiņš, vai tādus meklē. Kastes skanēs apmēram tikpat labi/sūdīgi. Ja tev ir vecās S-90 un tev šķiet, ka tās ir par zemu, neviens neliedz pacelt uz paliktņiem.

----------


## kaspich

kastes skanees nesaliidzinaami suudiigaak par stock s90.
taadus konstruktorus var nodot malkaa.
no ampiem - nesachakareti tie abi pio der. ab klase bez vijeboniem.

----------


## Vitalii

> ... nopietnākais ir DENON. 
>  ražotāja specifikācijas - salīdzini. Protams tur ne smakas nav no 250 watiem un 4 kanāliem... tirgotājs meklē jefiņus, apzināta dezinformācija.


   ... pircējam ar drusciņ vajadzētu rubīt elementārās lietās, lai pēcāk nav jāuzdod 101-jautājums un nebūtu jājūtas piesmietam. 




> kastes skanees nesaliidzinaami suudiigaak par stock s90.
> taadus konstruktorus var nodot malkaa.


  Uzjautrinos...par šadiem konstruktoriem, pēc kādām formulām vadijies šis konstruktors...elementāras lietas fizikā nemainās ar pēc 100 gadiem.

----------


## WildGun

Interesanti bij palasīties   ::  

Autoram - paskaties kādu no MicroLab produktiem. Visai cienījami verķi par dikti sakarīgām naudiņām. Pats lietoju - labs.

----------


## Jon

> http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ics/ecdbd.html
> Un ko teiksiet par šitiem brīnumiem? Teorētiski jau man būtu ideāli - pie tā mana galda! Tikai vai viņas skanēs tik pat labi kā tās "parastās" 90nieces?


 No šādiem "samodujiem" jāuzmanās; tāds var izrādīties briesmīgs "kaķis maisā". Var izpildīt šādu produktu pareizi, bet lielākoties ar to nodarbojas ambiciozi nejēgas. Pārsrādāšana/remonts var izmaksāt otrtik. Vai būs vērts? Un ko viens muļķis nopērk, to simts gudrie nevar pārdot.

Par Microlab - nupat pakaitējos ar Solo3 Mk3. Nav nekāds Hi-End, bet par to naudiņu - neskan šie skaļruņi 10 reizes sliktāk par ko līdzīgu no B&W, bet cena gan zemāka par kārtu, piedevām vēl pastiprinātājs   ::  .
Lielāko tiesu lietotāju tāds produkts apmierinātu un priecētu. Un ja vēl pašam mazu _upgrade_ veikt...

----------


## ddff

Ar sho viss ir pateikts - Колонки созданы в первую очередь для вида
Skanjai buus nepiecieshamas citas.

ddff

----------


## intuuzis

Nu man ļoti negibas ticēt, ka kaut kādas tās mazās kastītes (tip tie subīši) un tās vēl maziņākās plastmasas kastītes var skanēt kaut tuvu kā S-90.. :/

Es tomēr gribu tās S-90. So tagad jautājums par pašām S-90. Viņas ir vairāki modeļi - ir kāds, no kura derētu izvairītes? Te nu atkal mana jocīgā gaume - man patīk S-90B. Ir kāds iemesls kādēļ neņemt?

*Edit:* Un kā ar S-90F tās laikam man vēl skaistākas liekas!  ::

----------


## osscar

Visas tās B un D ja nemaldos ir 8 omu. Baigo atšķirību nav - citām slēdzis - citām tembra pocis. Citām cits vizuālais. Ja gadās kvalitatīvs eksemplārs - neskan nemaz tik slikti. Man pietrūkst augšu un vidu dzidruma...

----------


## intuuzis

Nu lūk, un tieši to vidu un augšu dēļ man arī gribējās vēl kaut ko plusā.
Ir kādi varianti kā to realizēt?

----------


## arnis

jaameklee kautkas kardinaali cits nevis jaaietiepjas uz S-90. Bet no otras puses---tev jau pasham sava argumenteeta viedoklja nav, tu jau tikai pienjem visu to, ko tev te staasta. Un nav arii sajeegas, kaa skan s30 un kaa skan s90, un kaapeec vinjas skan tieshi taa un ne savaadaak. Lai to sajeegu saaktu veidot, varbuut tieshaam, saakumaa ir jaanopeerk taas S-90, jo neko labaaku tavas ausis pagaidaam nav pelniijushas. kad buus, tad jau zinaasi ko apmeeram gribi, un naaksi sheit ar konkreetiem uzstaadiijumiem/ veelmeem.

----------


## intuuzis

nevaru nepiekrist, ka nav sajēgas kāpēc skan tā, kā skan.
esmu dzirdējis S-30 (nu patiesībā jau arī viņām tās augšas nekādas diži labās nav)
esmu dzirdēiis S-50 (principā jau tas pats ar tām augšām, tikai klāt nāk bass)
imho S-90 būs tas pats ar tām augšām (jo nu kā nekā gan S-50, gan S-90 tie "ne-basa" skaļruņi jau tādi paši kā tām S-30 vien ir  :: ) tikai klāt nāks vēl lielāks/labāks? bass, kas man *ir* svarīgs.

piekrītu arī par to, ka neko daudz labāku neesmu dzirdējis un fakts, ka pagaidām mani tāda skaņa, apmēram, apmierina. tikai tās pašas augšās un vidu augšējā daļa varētu būt labāka par tām S-90 (neesmu dzirdējis tā īsti, spriežu pēc S-50)

bet nu, lai iegūtu kaut ko jūtami labāku taču ir vajadzīgs daudz vairāk naudas, kas man šobrīd kā studentam ir problēma.

par to kardīnali cito viedokli, es jau ieminējos, ka jūs varētu kaut ko piedāvāt. pašam nav sajēgas, līdz ar to nav arī nekādu konkrētu ideju!

nu viens varians būtu "būvēt" kaut kādu 2.1 sistēmu no kaut kāda sakarīga subja (piemēram, RRR Rigonda?) un normālām mūsdienu plaukta vai pat grīdas akustikām, taču tas jau tā pat sanāks dārgāk un (atvainojos atkal par savu neargumentēti personisko viedokli) imho tas subis neskanēs tik "mīkstu/siltu" basu kā tās pašas S-90. (nē nu labi, šitas tiešām varētu skanēt smieklīgi, neesmu dzirdējis subjus cenā 100+ LS)

izteikšu vēl vienu savu (droši vien stulbu  :: ) ideju: vai nevar kaut kā "saslēgt", piemēram, 2x S-90 un plusā kaut kādus tos maziņos, plastmasas kastītēs, pikstulīšus augšiņām - uz galda? xD Tos pastūzim taču nebūtu grūti klāt pakustināt?

----------


## kaspich

pilniigs dornis.

p.s. par skaljrunjiem  -PILNIIGAS mulkjibas. sedies, 2.

teemas autor - ja Tu neubii NEKO, lodaamuru luudzi nepiemineet, kaut ko tikai tukshi pljuutii - ko TU GRIBI panakt???? KO? ka kaads Tev ko uztaisiis?????

----------


## intuuzis

Tavuprāt, visiem, kas grib kaut nedaudz labāku skaņu par tām 2.1 plastmasas kastēm būtu jārubi ahujennajā līmeni viss?

Es zinu to, ka tumbas nevar piespraust tā pat vien pie datora, ka vajag vēl pastūzi - tas vien jau ir krietni virs vidusmēra! ;D
Un vēl es zinu to, ka man patīk kā skan S-90 un ka man drusku pietrūkst augšu.

Tāpēc es prasu jums, tiem kas RUBĪ, kādu tad man pirkt pastūzi un ko darīt ar tām augšām?

Un piedod, ka es te mēžu savu teoriju par to visu, ticu, ka tas LIELAJAM EKSPERTAM varētu izklausīties tizli & smieklīgi, bet nu tad pasmejies par to, nevis sāc stresot!

P.S. es saprotu, ka tipiskajam latvietim ir žēl dalīties zināšanās, bet vai tad ir pat žēl ieteikt kaut ko praktiski?

----------


## kaspich

kopsavilkums:
1. Tu pats nerubii tik daudz, lai kaut ko kreatiivi dariitu;
2. Tu neintereseejies, kur/kaa Tu shiis zinaashanas varetu apguut, taatad - interese nav dzilja un peec buutiibas: tikai - pasakiet, kaa S90 sasleeKt;
3. Tev nav praktisku iemanju - pats teici: bez lodaamuriem;
4. Tu neklausies, ko citi saka, mal tikai savu;
5. arii finanses ir ierobezhotas, lai neteiktu vairaak;
6. pat nesaspringsti kaut kur kaut ko paklausiities, lai butu kaut shaja zinjaa sajeega.

njemot veeraa visu sho - ko lai Tev iesaka? KO?

----------


## intuuzis

Tik daudz, cik saslēgt jau nu rubīju!
Par pastūžiem - protams, ar manu ierobežoto budžetu jau tur nav daudz ko diskutēt, nu vismaz uzzināju, ka labāk pirkt kaut ko no jaunajiem, nevis RRR.
Vēl jau būtu jauki zināt kādu lēt&labu konkrētu modeli priekš tām S-90.

Ko ieteikt? Ko varētu praktiski darīt ar to augšu trūkumu tām S-90?

----------


## arnis

kas tavupraat ir augshu truukums ? 
levels par zemu, kroplis par lielu, nelinearitaate pa oktaavaam ?????? 
KAS ???

----------


## jankus

Par RRR tumbām- pašam ir bijušas gan S50 gan 35AS-1. 
Par to, kas ir vislabākais no 90niecēm- pašu arī savulaik ir mocījis šis jautājums. Esmu to jautājis daudzu zināmajam skaļruņu vecim Vovim, kā arī atradis Vova atbildei apstiprinājumu daudzviet interenetā, ka vislabākās ir 35AS-1. Citi teiks, ka 35AS-1 nav deviņdesmitnieces, bet tas nu tā.  ::  Laikam nākamās Vova topā bija 35AS-201. Īsi sakot, jo vēlāk ražotas tumbas, jo lielāki sūdi- pirmās tās labākās, jo ar katru nākamo S90 modifikāciju kāds esot atradis, ko varētu "optimizēt". 
Par skaņu kāda ir palikusies atmiņā- 35AS-1 skaņa apjomīgāka, S50 vairāk, ja varētu teikt, noteiktāka. S90 basu krievu forumos raksturo īsi un kodolīgi vienā vārdā- "bočka". Nu ar to skanējumu pēc mucas, protams, var cīnīties. Kā vienkāršāko variantu manā skatījumā, kā krieviski saka, samozvaņecs, kurš pats sevi sauc par doktoru, Aleksandrs Kļačins bija teicis, ka zināms efekts tiekot panākts, uzliekot tumbas uz statīviem. Efektīvāk, protams, noteikti būtu uzlikt kastēm papildus stiprinājumus. Vai nu kā, tas bass 90niecēm ir tāds apjomīgāks, toties 50niecēm, vismaz man pašam liekas labāk nolasāms. 50niecēm likās tāda komfortablāka skaņa.. Daudz kas jau ir atkarīgs no tā, kādu mūziku Tu pats klausies. Man pašam 90nieču bass ne īpaši patikās. Atdevu savas 35AS-1 par 25 latiem čomakam, kas uzgriež uz tām kaut kādu tur savu "The Prodigy", "The Chemical Brothers" vai kādu tur savu $%$% uz pilnu klapi un ir stāvā sajūsmā par to kā basī.. To skaņu līmeni, vismaz 35AS-1 un laikam lielākai daļai 90nieču vidējiem skaļruņiem un pīkstuļiem var pagriezt vai nu par pāris dB uz augšu vai uz leju. Attiecībā par skaļruņiem RRR tumbās- S30 un S50 ir vieni un tie paši pīkstuļi. S50 un S90 ir vieni un tie paši vidus skaļruņi.
Neredzu jēgu, ja istabā ir 90nieces, papildus likt vēl kaut ko. Vai tad varētu pietrūkt skaņas spiediens? Nu, vismaz, kad es savas 35AS-1 uzkruķīju vairāk kā 40m2 lielā istabā, troksnis bija tāds, ka maz nelikās. Arī attiecībā uz pastiprinātājiem, mans lampu pastūzis uz EL34 lampām ar jaudu ~8-10W grieza tās tumbas uz urrā.. Varbūt pa daudz klusu esmu pieradis klausīties, ka skaļuma līmenis, kas citam liekas paklusi, man jau liekas tā ka nevar vairs to troksni izturēt..  :: 
Ja Tu gribi likt tumbas uz galda datoram gar malām, varbūt Tev derētu pameklēt kādus jaukus, lietotus plaukta skaļruņus? Ja pameklē, var noteikti diezgan zināmas firmas, diezgan ciešamus, lietotus monitorus nopirkt par 50-70 latiem. Pats laikam arī tuvākajā laikā domāju pārdot savus Phonar Compact2 par kādiem 60 latiem. Šobrīd gan pāris kolēģi tā kā nedaudz par tiem interesējas..

----------


## jankus

Vēl ienāca prātā- varbūt vēlies pamēģināt kaut ko no DIY?
Piemēram, nelielu monitoru uz 4GD-35 platjosliniekiem + 2GD-36 pīkstuļiem. Internetā var atrast gatavu dizainu. Jāatrod tik finiera gabals un jāpadarbojas pāris vakarus ar zāģi. Izmaksas par skaļruņiem un kādu sīku kondensatoru vai droseli būtu zem kādiem 10 latiem..

----------


## arnis

kurš pats sevi sauc par doktoru, Aleksandrs Kļačins bija teicis, ka zināms efekts tiekot panākts, uzliekot tumbas uz statīviem

Nu, efekts tur ir tikai taads, ka mazaak riibina griidu, un teoreetiski nonjem kaadus paaris dB visaa basu zonaa. Bet ZF drivera darbiibu konkreetajaa kastee tas NEKAADI nemazina. Bochka ir un paliek bochka. Kas attiecas uz troksni --- jaa-- tas jau ir skumjaakais ka ir troksnis, ka ir kroplis un nebaudaama skanja, ka pat tolkom vaardus saprast nevar ... un tas ir tas uz ko NAV jaatiecas.

kas attiecas uz jankus peedeejo komentu ar aicinaashanu uz pashdarbiibu, es bi iespeejams ar to saaktu. Jo nav jeegas izlikt kautkaadus 50-70ls par kautkaadaam s90, ja cilveeks ir veersts uz audio, tad vinjam taas s90 taaapat uz ilgu laiku nepaliks, gan jau tiks tipiski nosvilinaati piikstulji, izbakstiiti ZF kalpaki, un beigaas nogruuztas kautkaadaa garazhaa .... Tikai tad ir jaadomaa savaadaak --- jaaparakaajas pa netu un jaapaskataas kas vispaar ir skaljrunis, ko tas dara, kas ir filtri, ko tie dara, kur ir kaads vecs beeninjos aizkjeeries vecmammas skapis, ko var izaardiit pirmajai testu kastei utt ----- skan briesmiigi, bet 90% shaadi ir saakushi ....

----------


## kaspich

jankus - tipiks nejeegas+interneta lietotaaja+atgemotaaja+Volodjas dabesiitaaja paraugs..
vai tik shis nav tas, pa ko man Volodja savulaik zhelojaas - prihodjit odin parenj, tak zajebajet, celij denj rabotatj nje mogu..  :: 

karoch, iisais rasklads:
S90 ir izpluudis, nenoteikts, neartikuleets zemais bass - deelj FI porta palielaas atdeves, suudiigaa paarejas procesa. bockas efekts - kas pavisam cits. ar shaadu zinoshi cilveeki apziimee izceltu puscieto/cieto basu. tas nu galiigi nav S90 nieceem;

s90 ir probleemas ar midu skaljrunjiem: tie knapi velk lidz 4..4.5khz, ar izteiktu ruporisku pieskanju;

s90 ir probleemas ar tw, tie nevelk [normaali] no daliijuma F, ir lieli kroplji to Fs apgabalaa, u.t.t. ir cilveeki, kas ir mociijushies ar 6.kaartas trepjveida filtriem, rezhektoriem uz Fs, u.t.t.
dariit to visu var - bet, vai vajag.
kopeejais skaneejums no S90 - atbaidosh. tiem, kas ir dzirdeejshi ko labaaku.

----------


## kaspich

var, protams, panjemt taas S90, un pa fikso:
portos vorseliinu [piemekleejot];
midrange nodemfeet gan tos kalpakus, gan grozu no difuzora puses, difzoru ar acetonaa skjaidiitu celulozi cietiibai
tw rezhektoru uz Fs

bet.. laikam, ne shis useris to dariis.. :P

----------


## jankus

> jankus - tipiks nejeegas+interneta lietotaaja+atgemotaaja+Volodjas dabesiitaaja paraugs..
> vai tik shis nav tas, pa ko man Volodja savulaik zhelojaas - prihodjit odin parenj, tak zajebajet, celij denj rabotatj nje mogu..


 Man, savukārt, Volodja atkal žēlojās par vienu idiņu, kurš varbūt esot kaut ko pamācījies no elektronikas un audio lietām, tāpēc tagad iedomājas, ka ir baigais vecis. Runās un vārdos īsts ērglis, taču inteliģence un cieņa pret citiem cilvēkiem apaļa nulle!!!

"Savulaik", iespējams, ar Volodju vēl nebiju bijis pazīstams, bet nu tajās reizēs, kad pie viņa esmu iegriezies, viņš pats ļoti labprāt apvaicājas kā man labi veicas vai arī labprāt nodemonstrē kaut ko, kas viņam ir ienācies vai pie kā pats strādā.

----------


## arnis

nu, peec buutiibas jau videeji cietais un cietais gals ir mazliet pieglushiits peec dabas 75zt driverim. par porta darbiibu jaapiekriit, tas ko ieprieksheejais users sauca par basa apjomiigumu, tieshi uz sho attiecas  ::  
Bet useri jau ir dazhaadi-- citiem jau patiik, ka beztolkaa savaarstiits bass dolbii pa smadzeni. no taada viedoklja labaak ir uztaisiit kaadu prastu subinju zem galda, un atstaat taas s30 uz galda...sanaaks tas pats 2.1

----------


## kaspich

> jankus - tipiks nejeegas+interneta lietotaaja+atgemotaaja+Volodjas dabesiitaaja paraugs..
> vai tik shis nav tas, pa ko man Volodja savulaik zhelojaas - prihodjit odin parenj, tak zajebajet, celij denj rabotatj nje mogu.. 
> 
> 
>  Man, savukārt, Volodja atkal žēlojās par vienu idiņu, kurš varbūt esot kaut ko pamācījies no elektronikas un audio lietām, tāpēc tagad iedomājas, ka ir baigais vecis. Runās un vārdos īsts ērglis, taču inteliģence un cieņa pret citiem cilvēkiem apaļa nulle!!!
> 
> "Savulaik", iespējams, ar Volodju vēl nebiju bijis pazīstams, bet nu tajās reizēs, kad pie viņa esmu iegriezies, viņš pats ļoti labprāt apvaicājas kā man labi veicas vai arī labprāt nodemonstrē kaut ko, kas viņam ir ienācies vai pie kā pats strādā.


 
mieru, tikai mieru  :: 
tas mans draudzigais sarzs, nav jaauztver nopietni/ar krenkji  ::

----------


## jankus

No RRR varbūt daudz piemērotāks variants par S90 varētu būt http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/acoustic/S-70.htm ?
Iekšā gala pastiprinātāji. Ir dzirdētas ļoti labas atsauksmes. Redzētas iekš ss.lv par  aptuveni 40 latiem pāris.

----------


## tornislv

Pēc tā, kad es ap 1988.gadu nojājos ap savām S70 līks, _tūnējot_  pēc kārtas visās platēs aukstos lodējumus, cīnoties ar pjezoelementu, kas izrādās, jau no zavoda nolīmējies nost no tās vietas, kur tam bija jābūt, mūžīgo fonu nepareizi savilktas zemes dēļ - nu nah, tad jau labāk U101 un S50  ::   Kojām protams, varētu derēt, bet kur lai rauj preampu? Tur vismaz kasti ar poci vajag, jo citādi - piepsraudīs pie skaņas kartes, un KĀAAĀ Windoze pie startēšanās ierubīs pillā klapē savu tirļirļir... tā "ardievu Kanzasa, sveika Austrumu zemes ragana"

----------


## WildGun

Nu, nezi, nezi, torni....

Savulaik drusku paņemstījos ar to elektrodinamisko atgriezenisko saiti. Bija iekš Radio žurnāliem diezgan smalki apstāstīts, kas un kā, formulas bija, pieredze bija. Pamēģināju.

Piemēram - dots (??) milzīgi liels pļurņiks. Nu, tāds - liels, ar gumiju apkārt, smags difuzors pēc vella... No kaut kāda Teslas disko komplekta.

Rezonansi nomērīju - ap 17 Hz !!  Pārējie parametri - pilnīgs čau. Esot bijis ~ 150 litru kastē bez jebkādiem caurumiem. Tātad - slēgta kaste.
Izmēģinājos visādu izmēru kastēs likt - ar caurumiem, bez caurumiem ... u.t.t....

Visupēdīgi sadomāju paprovēt to  elektrodinamisko atgriezenisko saiti. Pēc RadioŽurnāla receptēm....

Devējs - visprostākais, no jebkura tā laika "atskaņotāja" paņemtais pjezo "skaņas noņēmējs". Pareizāk sakot - trubiņa tāda - nekāda.
Plus  - shēmiņa ar pāris pocīšiem ieregulēšanai...
Plus - kaste, ap 60 litriem. Bija tādas krokodiļādīgas,kur bija savietoti 4x 10GD36... 

Tāds bass nav nekur dzirdēts. Vienīgā šaize tā, ka kaste izjuka... Pļurņiks spoli nometa... Magnētu nācās nomainīt... Spoli arīdzan....



Bet fiška ir lieliska !!!

----------


## tornislv

Es tā kā neatceros teicis, ka tā saite ir sūdīga, es teicu, ka  reālais izpildījums 70niecēm mani neuzrunāja, neuzbudināja un nelika just sajūsmu par Partijas vadošo lomu ceļā uz Gaišo nākotni...

----------


## kaspich

nu, cik es jauniibaa paspeeleejos ar to EMOC [pjezo elements no atskanjotaaja galvinjas] - piekriitu par to, ka taads bass nekas/nekur vairs nav dzirdeets.. tas gan..

----------


## intuuzis

Pheh, tikko biju Elkorā, stāvēja tur logitech Z2300 pieslēgts strāvai un ieejas vads pliks karājās.
pieslēdzu savu pleijerīti pačekot - nu i nafig, es pat sen, sen nebiju dzirdējis savu S-50 un tad jau likās neapmierinoši. nu nav TĀDS tas bass, kā manai S-50. + vēl man besī, ka visi šitie subji tik skaļi spēlē kaut kādu augstāku frekvenci, nav ne jausmas kādu, bet nu vienu augstāku tā ļoti izceļ.

blakus stāvēja arī logitech Z5500, bet necēlās to pat mēģināt - gan jau tas pats tikai skaļāk, jo ko gan tā mazā kaste tur var skanēt...

tākā negribu tos mazos kvadrātainos subjus, nav man ticības viņiem nekādas  ::  gan jau tas RRR Rigondas subis arī skan tik pat neforši!

----------


## intuuzis

Labi, tagad tā konkrētāk. Tad nu esmu nolēmis par pastūzi un 2xS-90 vai 2xS-50. Ja kādam ir argumentēts viedoklis kāpēc man tomēr nevajadzētu iet šo ceļu, tad sakiet uzreiz, vai klusējiet līdz mūža galam!  :: 

Tad nu jāizvēlas pastūzis. SS.lv ir daži eksemplāri, kas varētu atbilst prasībām, bet kuru tieši ņemt? Te nu lūgšu jums padomu!
Listīte:
*Itt HiFi 804* http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/bjkhp.html
*Technics SU-7700K* http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/defdo.html
*Technics SU-7300* http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/fnkcp.html
*Pioneer-A331R* http://foto2.inbox.lv/janisf/Amplifi...neer-A331R.jpg
*Kādu no šiem? -* http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/ghlji.html
RRR U 7111?  :: 

Nu vismaz kuru toč neņemt salīdzinot ar citiem..

----------


## intuuzis

Ok, izvēles loku sašaurināju uz *Technics SU-7700K* un *DENON PMA-700V*.

Cik saprotu tas DENON ir nopietnāks/jaudīgāks, kas varētu būt tāds ieguldījums nākotnei, ja nu sadomāju ko nopietnāku par S-90,
bet nu izsakiet savu viedokli - kuru, apmēram, zinot manas vajadzības un līmeni, jūs ieteiktu pirkt?

----------


## tornislv

es ņemtu Technic - smukumam, bet tev laikam ieteiktu Denon. tikai paosti abus, vai neož pēc sviluma  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Mēs tak nevaram attālināti čekot visus iespējamos pastiprinātājus. Pirmais no uzskaitītajiem ir pie Jon, viņam kāds mazpilsētas paziņa atvedis uz Rīgu un lūdzis palīdzēt pārdot. Nezinu, vai viņam bijis laiks to testēt, bet radiatori tam ITT šķiet pamatīgi, "kā reiz" lai uz 4 omiem zvetētu. Sazinies un pajautā.

----------


## janisp

Nez vai ņemtu to ITT, jo vecs paliek vecs. Tikko klientam nomira padsmit gadu vecs Denons PMA1560, kaudze detaļu, kuras būs diezgan grūti sameklēt, ja grib lai tas pastūzis skan autentiski un tā, kā dēļ kvalitatīvas skaņas cienītāji to pērk...



http://www.servo.lv

----------


## AndrisZ

> vecs Denons PMA1560, kaudze detaļu, kuras būs diezgan grūti sameklēt


 Kādas ar šo var būt problēmas? Servismanuālis netā brīvi pieejams, gala tranzistori arī veikalā 2SC3856 - 1Ls, 2SA1492 - 1,5Ls
Pārējos sīkumus arī drošivien nekādas problēmas dabūt.

----------


## intuuzis

šovakar braukšu to DENON lūkoties. 
Kā pareizi notestēt? Kam pievērst uzmanību?

----------


## kaspich

> šovakar braukšu to DENON lūkoties. 
> Kā pareizi notestēt? Kam pievērst uzmanību?


 
iedarbini, palaid skanju ieejaa, un izeju ar vadiem uz iiso. ja ir dzirkstele - taatad jauda nonaak liidz izejai  ::

----------


## intuuzis

Paldies visiem par ieteikumiem un skaidrojumiem!
Esmu laimīgs DENON PMA 700V lietotājs! Pabgaidām pieslēdzu savu S-50 - nekad nebūtu domājis, ka viņa var TIK labi skanēt, netrūkst ne augšu, ne vidu.  :: 

Bet nu tagad vēl daži jautājumi:

1) Ar to ieeju. Kaut kur te lasīju, ka kompis pie ieslēgšanās & staff var iegrūst kaut ko nepatīkami lielu. Sāk rasties ticība, ka savu U-101 tamlīdzīgu būšu nokāvis, jo uzsliekot kompim sleep - sāka tā riktīg dīkt, pēcāk pat ja nekāda skaņa windowsā nav - paiet kādas 3min un arī sāka dīkt. Kā ar to cīnities? Varbūt šim pastūzim ir kaut kāda aizsardzības sistēma? (Manuālī neatradu) Vai varbūt pats var nopirkt/uztaisīt kaut ko, kas nelaiž cauri vairāk kā tos 150mV?

2) Man tā īsti nav skaidrs par tām pretestībām. Vispār nav kāda forša saite, kur šitā teorija ir tā smuki aprakstīta/izskaidrota ne-krievu valodā?
Cik te no iepriekš lasītā sapratu - pastūzim ir vieglāk, ja tumbām ir lielāka pretestība?  ::

----------


## defs

Es pats lietoju to Z5500 pie kompja,nesūdzos. Win media pleijerim iekšā ekvalaizers-to ņemu palīgā,ja vajag.
Mp3 pleijeris man pats par sevi nedod kvalitatīvu skaņu,to pamēģināju un vairs klāt neslēdzu,esmu jau kaut kur laicīgi to pazaudējis,lai nemaisa gaisu.

----------


## intuuzis

Nu es savu DENON sākumā pieslēdzu pie tā paša pleijerīša, kas patiesībā ir Nokia X-press Music (pieļauju, ka viņam kaut cik normāla skaņa, lab tas poh), kura veikalā to Z-2300. Un salīdzināt tur nav vērts..  :: 

Savam U-101 S-30(4ohm) biju pieslēdzis pie vienas izejas paralēli, tad sanāk 2ohm, un varbūt tādēļ...  :: 

Uz DENON rakstīts: A or B: 6 ~ 16ohm, A + B: 12 ~ 16ohm.
Ko tas īsti nozīmē? skaļruņu kopējā pretestībā? Un kā viņu rēķina, ja katrs skaļrunis ir iesprausts savā izejā - vnk skaita kopā katra skaļruņa pretestību?  ::  
Piemēram, ja es pieslēgtu tikai vienu S-30, kurai ir 4ohm, tad tas jau būtu slikti pastūzim?  ::  

Un kas īsti skaitās kanāls? Labā puse ir viens kanāls & kreisā puse - otrs? Es uz to netēmēju, bet tīri teorētiski, ja pieslēdz 4us skaļruņus, tad abi, kas ir labajā pusē būtu uz viena kanāla un abi, kas kreisajā - uz otra?

----------


## Vitalii

> ... savu DENON - pieslēdzu pie pleijerīša, ( kas patiesībā ir -  Nokia X-press Music )
>   RRR (U-101) S-30 (4.ohm) biju pieslēdzis pie vienas izejas paralēli, sanāk 2.ohm, un varbūt tādēļ...kirdik!
> 
>   DENON PMA 700V... rakstīts: A or B:  6 ~ 16.ohm, A + B: 12 ~ 16ohm.
>   - Ko tas īsti nozīmē? skaļruņu kopējā pretestībā? Un kā viņu rēķina, ja katrs skaļrunis ir iesprausts savā izejā - vnk skaita kopā katra skaļruņa pretestību?  
> Piemēram, ja es pieslēgtu tikai vienu S-30, kurai ir 4ohm, tad tas jau būtu slikti pastūzim?  
> 
> Un kas īsti skaitās kanāls? Labā puse ir viens kanāls & kreisā puse - otrs? Es uz to netēmēju, bet tīri teorētiski, ja pieslēdz 4us skaļruņus, tad abi, kas ir labajā pusē būtu uz viena kanāla un abi, kas kreisajā - uz otra?


 ... O, mains - kur šādi (frukti) rodas !!! 
 - šāda tipa jautājumi risināti krustām šķērsām, nu palasies druusku uzmanīgāk, izlobi domu graudus...savādāk pa vienu ausi iekšā, pa otru laukā!
   Of' topic - da kam Denon PMA...ja skaņas pirmavots ir : _... savu DENON - pieslēdzu pie pleijerīša, ( kas patiesībā ir -  Nokia X-press Music )_ 
   Nodedzināji vienu RRR U-101, njem nākošo un kurini nost....tikpat labi ar Denon'u nokurināsi. Nebrīnīšos, meistariem darba būs papilnam, kāmer būs šadi laimīdie Denon īpšnieki!

----------


## intuuzis

Nokia bija testam, lietoju pie PC.
Un tieši tāpēc, lai nenodzedzinātu arī prasu jums lai paskaidrojat!

Viss, ko jūs varat pateikt ir, ka es neko nejēdzu. Es tak pats to zinu, tādēļ jau arī jautāju!

----------


## Slowmo

6 - 16 omi ir viena skaļruņa pretestība. Tam S-30 ir 4 omi, kas jau ir par maz, bet, pie mērenām jaudām jau parasti nekas slikts nenotiek.
A+B gadījumā divi skaļruņu pāri tiek saslēgti paraleli (kad izmanto 4 skaļruņus), līdz ar to, lai nepārsniegtu minimālo kanāla pretestību, šādā slēgumā katram skaļrunim nedrīkst būt mazāk par 12 omiem.

----------

